# renting kitchen space



## samantha (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello there fellow foodies. I am an aspiring baker in Bloomfield Hills looking to rent space in a commercial kitchen for a cookie business. If anyone has any leads, please pass them on!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Samantha. I will move this to a better forum for the request. Please do come back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself!

Regards,
Mezzaluna

P.S.- Do you mean Bloomfield Hills, Michigan?


----------



## samantha (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes! I am totally new to this forum! I am in Bloomfield Hills, Michigan. I will introduce myself in the welcome forum.

Thank you.


----------

